# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour du lịch giá rẻ Phan Thiết  giảm giá 50% - Call: 0934 79 77 79

## intour779

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH THAM QUAN DU LỊCH PHAN THIẾT – MŨI NÉ
Thời gian: 02 ngày 01 đêm
Phương tiên: Đi, vế bằng Ô Tô[/B][/COLOR][/I]

*NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – PHAN THIẾT* 
05h30e và HDV INTOUR đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Phan Thiết. 
07h00:Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng tại NH Hưng Phát (Đồng Nai). Tiếp tục lộ trình, trên xe đoàntham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn, hát cho nhau nghe, thi hát karaoke, nghe thuyết minh vềhuyền thoại các vùng đất mà đoàn đi qua… 
11h30:Đi Mũi Né Trên đường đi đoàn nghe giới thiệu về tháp Chàm Pôshanư – một công trình kiến trúc văn hóa độc đáo của người Chăm Pa; di tích Lầu Ông Hoàng – nơi ghi dấu mối tình lãng mạn giữa Hàn Mạc Tử và Mộng Cầm. Tham quan rừng dừa Hàm Tiến, bãi đá Ông địa. Đoàn dừng chân thưởng thức không khí biển trong lành và chụp hình kỉ niệm chuyến đi. 
12h00:Đoàn dùng cơm trưa, nhận phòng. 
14h30:Tự do tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi vận động trên biển: Đưa nước về nguồn, đá bóng tình nhân, kéo co tình yêu; đua ghe ngo trên cạn, bước chân thần tốc, đi tìm nàng tiên cá…Cùng với dàn âm thanh sống động phục vụ cho chương trình khiêu vũ trên cát, tôn vinh tinh thần đoàn kết của Công ty. Với nhiều phần quà thú vị và hấp dẫn. 
18h00:Quý khách dùng bữa cơm chiều bên người thân trong ánh hoàng hôn nơi phố biển. 
19h00:Quý khách tham gia chương trình sân khấu hoá hoành tráng và ấn tượng với chủ đề “ĐÊM HỘI QUÝ CÔNG TY,…” với những phần quà hấp dẫn do công ty DL INTOUR tổ chức. 
Tối quý khách Tự do dạo khám phá Phan Thiế(Mũi Né) về đêm. 


*NGÀY 02: ĐỒI CÁT BAY – SUỐI HỒNG* 
06h00ùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi tham quan Đồi Cát – Suối Hồng, một tác phẩm tuyệt tác của thiên nhiên, nơi khơi nguồn sáng tạo cho những tác phẩm nghệ thuật nổi tiếng. Tham gia những trò chơi thú vị trên cát. Sau đó Đoàn tham quan suối Hồng tận hưởng sự kì diệu của thiên nhiên ban tặng. 
11h00ùng cơm trưa, trả phòng. 
12h30:Khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, trên đường về ghé tham quan và mua sắm đặc sản tại Phan Thiết. 
15h30:Đoàn Dừng chân tại Long Khánh nghỉ ngơi và mua sắm đặc sản trái cây của tỉnh Đồng Nai. 
18h30:Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu. 
DL INTOUR chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! 
Kết thúc chuyến tham quan. 

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 595.00đ/k – Dành cho đoàn trên 100 khách
Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ). 

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM: 
-Vận chuyển: Xe DL Aero Space, đời mới, máy lạnh. 
-Lưu trú: khách sạn 2* đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 – 4 khách/phòng). 
- Ăn uống: + Bữa chính: 3 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 50.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm). 
+ Bữa sáng: 2 bữa: phở, bún, hủ tíu…
-Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp. 
-HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến. 
-Vé tham quan theo chương trình. Khăn lạnh, nước suối (Aquafina)chai 500ml/khách/ngày; Nón DL, thuốc y tế. 
- Hình lưu niệm tặng đoàn. 
- Tặng 02 đĩa DVD quay suốt hành trình

GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM: 

-Thuế VAT và các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình 


*Liên hệ Mr Hiệp: Đặt tour du lịch, Đặt phòng khách sạn, Booking vé máy bay, cho thuê xe du lịch, xe hợp đồng, xe cưới, làm visa, tư vấn đi du lịch, hội nghị, hội thảo khách hàng.

Di động:      0934 79 77 79 
Điện thoại: (08) 39896536
Fax:                 (08) 62958356
Email:             dulich@intour.com.vn – luonghiep@intour.com.vn 
Yahoo:            vanhiep_intour@yahoo.com – intour_hcm_vn@yahoo.com 
Địa chỉ:          117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 – Q. Gò Vấp – TP. Hồ Chí Minh*


INTOUR – VUI TRỌN TOUR !

----------


## intour779

Liên hệ Mr Hiệp: Đặt tour du lịch, Đặt phòng khách sạn, Booking vé máy bay, cho thuê xe du lịch, xe hợp đồng, xe cưới, làm visa, tư vấn đi du lịch, hội nghị, hội thảo khách hàng.

Di động: 0934 79 77 79

----------


## intour779

Liên hệ Mr Hiệp: Đặt tour du lịch, Đặt phòng khách sạn, Booking vé máy bay, cho thuê xe du lịch, xe hợp đồng, xe cưới, làm visa, tư vấn đi du lịch, hội nghị, hội thảo khách hàng.

Di động: 0934 79 77 79 
Điện thoại: (08) 39896536
Fax: (08) 62958356
Địa chỉ: 117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 – Q. Gò Vấp – TP. Hồ Chí Minh

----------


## intour779

*Đặt tour du lịch giá rẻ - Call: 0934 79 77 79*

----------


## intour779

*Đặt tour du lịch giá rẻ - Call: 0934 79 77 79*

----------

